# Seachem purigen



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

I am just about to setup my planted tank tomorrow, using aqua soil will kick off the cycle but will also supplement it with a 7 day course of seachem stability. When do you think it would be best to add seachem purigen to the filter, right away or wait till the end of the 1st week?


----------



## Yo-han (28 Jun 2013)

I would wait till nitrite is zero (usually about 2 weeks). So at least it has cycled a little, than use purigen.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2013)

I'd use it straight away, it has no direct effect on ammonia, it just has a high affinity to orgaic waste. I personally wouldn't really bother with the Stability either.


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'd use it straight away, it has no direct effect on ammonia, it just has a high affinity to orgaic waste. I personally wouldn't really bother with the Stability either.


 
Ok so I left it in and the tank it full now. You don't like stability? It works great for when you need a tank up and running in an emergency (which happens a lot with my cichlids) most people seed using there main filter bit I only open mine when I have to.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2013)

I just wouldn't use it in a planted tank, there really isn't any need. Let the plants do the work.


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

Ahh ok cool, do you change 50% daily in newly setup tanks? or every 2 days for the first week.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2013)

justin85 said:


> Ahh ok cool, do you change 50% daily in newly setup tanks? or every 2 days for the first week.


I do about 30% everyday for a couple of weeks, or until the plants settle down. I also dose everyday as well. You really can't go wrong if you keep up with good maintainence.


----------



## justin85 (28 Jun 2013)

very true, what about light period for the first week?


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Jun 2013)

justin85 said:


> very true, what about light period for the first week?



I normally keep mine between 6-7 hours, and it goes to 8 hours and stays at that. With the c02 coming on 2 hours before and off 1 hour before lights out.


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'd use it straight away, it has no direct effect on ammonia, it just has a high affinity to orgaic waste. I personally wouldn't really bother with the Stability either.


 
Iain,....is there some sort of safety precaution that we need to take into account when re-using purigen after we've recharged it with bleach? I think we need to soak it in anti chlorine for a couple of hours,...is there anything else that might endanger our fishes once we re-install a recharged purigen into our filter?


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jul 2013)

faizal said:


> Iain,....is there some sort of safety precaution that we need to take into account when re-using purigen after we've recharged it with bleach? I think we need to soak it in anti chlorine for a couple of hours,...is there anything else that might endanger our fishes once we re-install a recharged purigen into our filter?



No, just a soak in dechlor is fine. It does have to be something that doesn't contain any slime coat though.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jul 2013)

Yea apparently a lot of dechlorinators contain something called anines which upsets Purigen as its used in the filter and once you soak in bleach it reacts with the anines which can produces some nasties which can hurt the tank maybe ammonia I'm not 100% sure, they say to use prime which is safe and contains no anines but I have bought pond dechlorinator by the pond doctor , 1 liter for -£8 and treats 22.000 odd liters , I rang the company and they said it contains no anines so safe for use with Purigen , well worth the £8 will last for years !! 
Hope this helps .
Cheers


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> No, just a soak in dechlor is fine. It does have to be something that doesn't contain any slime coat though.


 


Samjpikey said:


> Yea apparently a lot of dechlorinators contain something called anines which upsets Purigen as its used in the filter and once you soak in bleach it reacts with the anines which can produces some nasties....


 
Cheers guys,.. Yeah i remember reading something about it but i just can't remember on which thread. It's really good to know this though. Thanks again.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jul 2013)

Make that animes ;p


----------

